# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Poezi dashurie

## suada dr

TE  HUMBA

Te humba valle perse?
te humba ndoshta 
sepse te deshta shume.
Si te humba?!
As vete se kuptova
Sa do te doja te rilindja
bashke me mua edhe ti
te rrinim bashke si dy femije.
Te shikoja perseri ato sy qe dikur me shihnin me
mallengjim, me dashuri.
Te puthja buzet e tua te embla
qe zemra me mall i kujton.
Te merja si mbrese 
gjithcka tenden.
Dhe kete gjithcka:
para se te te humbja.

kete poezi e kam krijuar vete ne adoleshence.
cdo kush nga ju mund te komentoj, madje dhe mund te postoj ndonje qe e ka krijuar vete.

----------


## Elbasan_city

Suada Po Pse nuk thunje tu qe je nje Shkrimtare me te ardhme...Vazhdo Kshu Suada se me von do te dali Libri i jot me Poezi...
E Bukur kjo Poesi Suada..Por a e ke prejetuar vet kte situat ti ne adolishencen tend????

----------


## Klajdidr

Shum e Bukur poezia, me pelqeu shum. Te lumt Suada dr

----------


## suada dr

jo se kam perjetuar vet,por duke degjuar shum raste te tilla u frymezova dhe e shkruajta.gjithsesi shum faleminderit per pergjigjen.

----------


## suada dr

Mos harro
Ti harrove gjithcka
harrove gjithcka qe ka kjo bote
me harrove mua
harrove dashurine qe kishim
Harrove se kjo dashuri
ishte aq e madhe sa qe 
nuk kishte asnje force ne bote
qe mund ta ndante.
Por ti e harrove ate
harrove ditet qe kaluam bashke
harrove lumturine tone.
Nje vale e zeze e perfshiu
zemren tende ne te cilen
nuk gjeje kurre sharje, ofendime
perbuzje, por te lutem ty
O njeri qe harrove gjithcka
vetem nje gje mos harro
gonxhen e dashurise se pare
sepse ajo eshte gjeja me e vyer
e cila mbi cdo gje jeton
dhe cdokush tek ajo gabon.

----------


## suada dr

Pa titull
Te prita
              nuk erdhe.
Te kerkova
              nuk te gjeta.
Te pyeta
              nuk mu pergjigje.
Te fala
              me tradhetove.
Te putha
              mu largove.

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Pa titull
> Te prita
>               nuk erdhe.
> Te kerkova
>               nuk te gjeta.
> Te pyeta
>               nuk mu pergjigje.
> Te fala
>               me tradhetove.
> ...


edhe te tradhtoj edhe tu largu ai?do me pelqente me shum 
te fala
me muthe.
me tradhtove
tu largova.

ne ket menyr e mbyll ti mas cdo gje te mir qe bere po TI per ate..
se mos ofendohesh aman se te kam durrsake si un se poezia ngel e jotja dhe ashtu do rri biles vazhdo kshu se shum bravo per te shkruajt je!me kujton kur isha me i ri dhe shkruaja shkruaja shkruaja..dhe nje here bravo

----------


## suada dr

> edhe te tradhtoj edhe tu largu ai?do me pelqente me shum 
> te fala
> me muthe.
> me tradhtove
> tu largova.
> 
> ne ket menyr e mbyll ti mas cdo gje te mir qe bere po TI per ate..
> se mos ofendohesh aman se te kam durrsake si un se poezia ngel e jotja dhe ashtu do rri biles vazhdo kshu se shum bravo per te shkruajt je!me kujton kur isha me i ri dhe shkruaja shkruaja shkruaja..dhe nje here bravo


Mendim i lezetcem ky qe me dhe.
Por se ndryshoj se kshu ka qen frymzimi im i atehershem.
Nuk ofendohem un kur te tjeret me sygjerojn dicka.flm

----------


## Daniel Maker

shikoj qiellin dhe nuk shoh asnje ngjyr
pervec asajt gris te erret qe me fik djellin
e vetmja siguri qe kam jan syt e mi qe te kan par

dy fotografi,vetem ato me kan ngel nga ty
ke kervati im era i ben te fluturojn
kjo largesi qe na ndan vret edhe mua ta dish
nqofse sdo ikesh,dashuria ktu ke un esht

ca di nga ty eshte vetem emri jot
zeri jot fol ketu
musik,fjal,emocione tonat qe dalin vet
nqofse sdo ikesh,ktu eshte jeta

ndron qielli
syt e tuaj per mua jo
si nje xham eshte dashuria jote per mu
nqofse sdo ikesh,un jam ketu

je nje udhetim pa nisje e arritje
je toka ne mes dy zjarrmve ku kam ler zemren time
jam edhe un vetem tani ktu sic je ti atje
kerkoj te njejten gje si ty, dashurin.

----------


## suada dr

Shum e bukur poezia.Kujt ja ke dedikuar?Dmth dua te them po e perjeton ti vet nje situat te tille?
Nese po uroj te bashkoheni sa me shpejt.
Urime

----------


## Daniel Maker

me ndodh shpesh te shikoj qiellin
te kam then qe je nje yll per mua
dhe ven tjeter ku te kerkoj nuk kam per tani

me ndodh shpesh te shikoj detin 
dhe iki kur shikoj qe do bi djelli
se per here te par dua ta shikoj kur bjen me ty

pastaj shikoj veten time 
dhe at here kuptoj pse..
pse nuk i hap syt po sme thirri zeri yt

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Shum e bukur poezia.Kujt ja ke dedikuar?Dmth dua te them po e perjeton ti vet nje situat te tille?
> Nese po uroj te bashkoheni sa me shpejt.
> Urime


shum kreativ sonte..faleminderit durrsake per urimet..
jan thjesht poezi kshu qe shkrujta!!me zor me dalin shqip se nuk i perkthej dot llafet qe me vin ne mendje po..buh..kur me vin kshu me vin..

----------


## suada dr

po ti shkruji ashtu sic te vijn ne mendje,pastaj perktheji.

----------


## Daniel Maker

me the jam e jotja
te besova
me the je i vetmi
te besova 
me the pa ty nuk mundem te rri
te besova
me the te dua
te besova
me the me fal se te tradhtova
hajt nonen ku ta kesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

ajo: "i ke pa ndonjehere yjet ne qiell?shiko sa afer duken dhe sa shkelqejn sonte..kushedi sepse jam ktu me ty dhe cdo gje me duket e bukur kur te kam afer..po ca ke pse nuk flet?se mos te dukem teper romantike dhe kto gjera te japin besdi?me fal.."

aji:"jo pse thua kshu?isha duke menduar.."

ajo:"un te flas dhe ti mendon?dhe ca po mendoje qe ta di edhe un?

aji:"qe skam pse te ngrej koken ne qiell per te shikuar nje yll qe shkelqen..kur at yll e kam ktu ne tok afer meje."


nuk eshte poezi po me pelqen kjo gje shum..

----------


## Apollyon

> me the jam e jotja
> te besova
> me the je i vetmi
> te besova 
> me the pa ty nuk mundem te rri
> te besova
> me the te dua
> te besova
> me the me fal se te tradhtova
> hajt nonen ku ta kesh



Per me qesh ishte kjo mi fragola?

----------


## suada dr

> me the jam e jotja
> te besova
> me the je i vetmi
> te besova 
> me the pa ty nuk mundem te rri
> te besova
> me the te dua
> te besova
> me the me fal se te tradhtova
> hajt nonen ku ta kesh


hahhahah sa e fort kjo.Mir e ke thon nfund.U bo ajo me tradhtu!!!

----------


## suada dr

> ajo: "i ke pa ndonjehere yjet ne qiell?shiko sa afer duken dhe sa shkelqejn sonte..kushedi sepse jam ktu me ty dhe cdo gje me duket e bukur kur te kam afer..po ca ke pse nuk flet?se mos te dukem teper romantike dhe kto gjera te japin besdi?me fal.."
> 
> aji:"jo pse thua kshu?isha duke menduar.."
> 
> ajo:"un te flas dhe ti mendon?dhe ca po mendoje qe ta di edhe un?
> 
> aji:"qe skam pse te ngrej koken ne qiell per te shikuar nje yll qe shkelqen..kur at yll e kam ktu ne tok afer meje."
> 
> 
> nuk eshte poezi po me pelqen kjo gje shum..


Paske shpirt poeti ti pse sthu!!!

P.S  Aji shkruhet Ai  :posi:

----------


## suada dr

Ne bregdet dolem
detin te shikonim
te putheshim pa pushim
deri te nesermen ne agim.
Ne reren e lagur
emrin tend dhe timin shkrova i dashur
ne mes tyre, nje zemer me shigjete
dhe brenda saj 
                        "Te Pa Ndar Per Jete"

----------


## aliz

si nje lote qe del nga syri
ashtu pa dashur, te thash te dua
ashtu pa padashur doli nga shpirti kjo fjal vetem per ty
zemer pa dashur u verbova
humba ne syte e ty
ashtu pa dashur ,zemren e hapa une tek ty
ashtu pa dashur u kujtova
dhe me vete shpejt mendova se do te dua perjetsisht
sepse kjo zemer ashtu pa dashur humbi thell e syte e tij ...

----------

